# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الفرق بين الشخص السوي والشخص المريض نفسيا؟

## wishes

السلام عليكم 
انا عجبنى جدا بجد حكايت تواجد دكتور ويمكن دي اول حاجه شدتنى للموقع ده , وخاصة اذا كان فى مجال الطب النفسى لان المجال ده شويه قريب لنفسى

نفسى اعرف ايه الفرق بين الشخص السوي والشخص المريض نفسيا؟؟؟؟؟
هل فى حد فاصل بين الاتنين وازاي اعرف نفسى اذا كنت كده او كده؟
وهل فى الدنيا اصلا فى حد سوي (يعنى لايعانى من اي درجه من درجات المرض النفسي)

ثانيا psychosomatic effect
ازاي بيحصل او بمعنى اخر ازاي مثلا لما تكون فى حاجه ضيقانى ومزعلانى جدا مثلا حليت وحش فى امتحان او ما شابه بيترتب عليها انى اتعب جسديا يعنى يجيلى برد او سخونيه وما شابه
 والي اي حد ممكن يوصل تاثيره؟؟؟؟؟


هل اتخاذ النوم كوسيله للهروب من كل مشكله تقابل الواحد دليل علي نوع من انواع المرض النفسى؟


شكرا مقدما لحضرتك

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم 
> انا عجبنى جدا بجد حكايت تواجد دكتور ويمكن دي اول حاجه شدتنى للموقع ده , وخاصة اذا كان فى مجال الطب النفسى لان المجال ده شويه قريب لنفسى
> 
> نفسى اعرف ايه الفرق بين الشخص السوي والشخص المريض نفسيا؟؟؟؟؟
> هل فى حد فاصل بين الاتنين وازاي اعرف نفسى اذا كنت كده او كده؟
> وهل فى الدنيا اصلا فى حد سوي (يعنى لايعانى من اي درجه من درجات المرض النفسي)
> 
> ثانيا psychosomatic effect
> ازاي بيحصل او بمعنى اخر ازاي مثلا لما تكون فى حاجه ضيقانى ومزعلانى جدا مثلا حليت وحش فى امتحان او ما شابه بيترتب عليها انى اتعب جسديا يعنى يجيلى برد او سخونيه وما شابه
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



> نفسى اعرف ايه الفرق بين الشخص السوي والشخص المريض نفسيا؟؟؟؟؟
> هل فى حد فاصل بين الاتنين وازاي اعرف نفسى اذا كنت كده او كده؟
> وهل فى الدنيا اصلا فى حد سوي (يعنى لايعانى من اي درجه من درجات المرض النفسي)


لا يجب ان نخلط الامور ولابد ان نفرق بين المرض النفسي والحالة المزاجية والشخصية
المرض النفسي يصيب اي انسان كأي مرض اخر، وقد ذكرت سابقاً :



> وترتبط بإضطرابات مزاجية ، فهي نتيجة خلل عضوي فيزيولوجي أو عصبي دماغي نيورولوجي ، او مصدر بيئي اجتماعي ، او خبرة حياتية اثرت عليه سلبياً ، ويندر ان تكون وراثية


اما الحالة المزاجية فهي متقلبة حسب تفاعلنا مع الاحداث، وما يعكر صفو شخص لا يأثر على الاخر، او لايكون تأثيرة بنفس الدرجة، وهنا للشخصية دخل كبير في مقدار تأثير الاحداث والانفعالات على الفرد.
والشخصياتنا تختلف اختلاف كلي، وان اجرينا اختبار لكشف العصبية على عشر افراد سنجد منهم خمس اشخاص يتصفون بالعصبة، ولكن هؤلاء الخسمة نسبة عصبيتهم تختلف، اذاًَ حتى الصفة المشتركة كالعصبية لها درجات مختلفة من شخص لاخر، تأثر عليه في رد فعله وتعاملة مع الاخرين اثناء العصبية.
انعم الله علينا بان جعلنا نملك جميع الصفات وبنسب متفاوتة، ويمكن التحكم والسيطرة عليها، بل تعديلها.
وكمثال :
نادراً ما تتشابه الحيوانات في صفاتها، فلا نجد ارنب جرئ او اسد جبان الخ.. ولكننا نملك جميع هذه الصفات والمشاعر بداخلنا وتختلف باختلاف الحدث والمكان والسن.




> ثانيا psychosomatic effect
> ازاي بيحصل او بمعنى اخر ازاي مثلا لما تكون فى حاجه ضيقانى ومزعلانى جدا مثلا حليت وحش فى امتحان او ما شابه بيترتب عليها انى اتعب جسديا يعنى يجيلى برد او سخونيه وما شابه
>  والي اي حد ممكن يوصل تاثيره؟؟؟؟؟
> هل اتخاذ النوم كوسيله للهروب من كل مشكله تقابل الواحد دليل علي نوع من انواع المرض النفسى؟


كما ذكرت تأثير الحالة المزاجية يختلف من فرد لاخر حسب نوع شخصيته وخبراته الحياتية ، وكذلك يختلف تأثيرة سواء الإيجابي او السلبي، واقصد بالإيجابي هو تعلمنا مما نواجه وزيادة خبراتنا الحياتية من تجاربنا حتى وان كانت هذه التجارب قاسية، واما السلبي هو ان نجعل هذه التجارب تأثر في حياتنا تأثير سلبي وتأثر على حالتنا المزاجية وتصيبنا بالحزن والكأبة، وبدل ان نفكر في طريقة للحل نستسلم لليأس ونبكي على اللبن المسكوب، او نتمعن ونتحسر على نصف الكوب الخالي.
النوم كوسيلة للهروب من المشاكل ليس نوع من انواع المرض النفسي ابداً، فمنا من يصاب بالارق عند المشاكل، ومن يصاب بصداع او تهيج القولون، ومن يفقد شهيته للطعام، ومن يأكل بلا وعي ويفقد حاسة الشبع، وكلها ردود افعال مختلفة من شخص لاخر، ولكنها وقتيه تزول بزوال المشكلة او بحلها.
اذاً هي ليست مرض.
ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يكفينا جميعاً شر الامراض.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------

